# PSRAM PowerBook série 100



## gpbonneau (5 Octobre 2021)

J'avais déjà fait un post sur les barrettes RAM spécifiques des PowerBook série 100, à base de PSRAM ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/psram.1302425

Sur les premiers PowerBook 100 (ceux réalisés par Sony), les barrettes 6Mo pour le mettre au max (8Mo) était quasi inexistante à l'époque, même chez Apple (on trouvait des 4Mo commune à toute la gamme mais pas de 6Mo spécifique à ce modèle), alors aujourd'hui...

Le PowerBook 100 a été en vente moins d'un an et avec un 68000/16 bien moins puissant que les autres modèles de la gamme à base de 68030... et vu le prix des barrettes PSRAM, la demande n'était pas là.

Mais un passionné de vieux Mac a décidé d'en refaire, et pas seulement pour les PowerBook 100, pour toute la gamme série 100 aussi.

Même celles de 10Mo pour PowerBook 165c et 180c (les premiers PowerBook couleur), à la forme compliquée pour s'insérer dans ces modèles avec une carte fille en plus.
Je lui ai fourni une vielle barrette qu'il s'est empressé de "poncer" pour découvrir les 2 couches interne et retrouver le routage des pistes 







Et je viens de recevoir les barrette 6Mo pour mes deux PowerBook 100  C'est superbe 
Il les réalise avec des puces de SRAM à la place de la PSRAM, plus récente et qui consomment moins.






Et voilà les PowerBook 100 avec 8Mo de RAM :










Il en a fait toute une série, pour la plupart des modèles série 100, des barrettes VRAM et des barrettes RAM 30-pin aussi...
À voir sur Twitter (Siliconinsider) et sur eBay https://www.ebay.fr/sch/aberco/m.html


----------



## woz86 (5 Octobre 2021)

Il fait un très beau travail, je lui ai pris des barrettes de 4Mo en 30 pin.

J'adore le style de ses barrettes, mêmes si elles ne sont pas visible (mais c'est un plaisir personnel).

J'attend qu'il fasse une barrette pour PowerBook 165c/180c afin de booster mon 180c.

Il fait aussi de superbe cadre avec des processeurs :


----------



## Invité (5 Octobre 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> …
> 
> Il fait aussi de superbe cadre avec des processeurs :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 241759


Ah ouais, quand même !

(référence Coluche) : mais ils les vendent ?


----------



## woz86 (6 Octobre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> mais ils les vendent


Oui il en vend avec différent type de processeur.


----------



## woz86 (24 Octobre 2021)

Il vient de faire une série de barrettes aux couleurs arc en ciel du logo  pour le Quadra 700.

Superbe !


----------



## woz86 (20 Avril 2022)

Un arrivage de nouvelles barrettes pour vitaminé l’un de mes SE30 ;-)


----------

